# New user from Europe



## RaceTec (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Im from Spain and I have a nissan 200sx s14a 1997

Im interested in buy a pair of headlamps from 240sx kouki or s14a or i dont know how name in USA XD

like this










I will pay by Paypal the Headlamps and the shippment cost, somebody have headlamps on sale?

thanks

sorry for my english, I dont use the google translator to no looklike a swindler

P.D. como se que hay mucho Hispanoparlante en america, lo pongo tambien en Castellano por si alguien me entiende y puede ayudarme

tengo un Nissan 200sx s14a en España, pero aqui no hay apenas repuesto usado y el poco que hay cobran casi a precio de nuevo, por eso me interesaria comprarlo en USA, no compro en Europa porque los faros de Inglaterra no me valen y los de los demas paises parecido que en España, poco y caro

un saludo y espero no molestar


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

pues no es facil conseguir esos aqui usados pero yo puedo preguantar a unos amigos aqui. talves ellos tienen un par extra o alguen que los puede conseguir. solo necesitas los focos.


----------



## RaceTec (Jul 11, 2010)

si solo los focos (headlamps) 

gracias un saludo


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i hope my english isnt too difficult for you to read...

have you thought about purchaseing these headlights from japan? it might be easier, quicker, and cheaper for you...

try feast auto export... talk to adam if you can, hes a very good parts supplier based in japan and i get my parts from him and im in canada... he speaks japanese and english but with todays translators the language barrier shoudlnt be too much of a hassle...


----------



## RaceTec (Jul 11, 2010)

Shadao said:


> i hope my english isnt too difficult for you to read...
> 
> have you thought about purchaseing these headlights from japan? it might be easier, quicker, and cheaper for you...
> 
> try feast auto export... talk to adam if you can, hes a very good parts supplier based in japan and i get my parts from him and im in canada... he speaks japanese and english but with todays translators the language barrier shoudlnt be too much of a hassle...



i understand all thanks, my problem is when i must speak or write...

adam is a member of this forum?i will search he

i dont use the transaltors because, i dont know in usa but in spanish forums sometimes appears new ussers from other countrys using translators and they are swindlers, and to not look like they i preffer use my bad english


----------

